# Can I use my forklift skills to emigrate to Australia?



## stonyhat (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, This is my first post on here, although not my first visit to the forum. I'll do my best not to ask questions that most of you have seen, time and time again  But please be patient with me if I do.
As you can see from the threads subject; I want to know if it is possible for me to emigrate to Australia, using my skill as a forklift operator? I am 26 years old, my wife is 23, we have 2 (very nearly) children and are all from England. It has always been our dream to move to Australia and now is finally the time to get the ball rolling (hopefully). Unfortunately neither of us are highly skilled. My wife having retail work experience and an English degree and myself having 5 years of retail management experience and 2 valid forklift licences (reach and counter balance), which I use in my daily work. I have been doing research and have found an ANZCSO code but thats as much information as i can find.Does anyone know if emigrating as a forklift operator is possible? If so, then please tell me how and where to start looking. All and any help would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

Dale


----------



## stonyhat (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi again. Just trying to keep my post up here  I didn't realise how long it was!
So is there anyone out there that could shed some light on my situation (or lack of one)?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it's a lack of one. Forklift driver is not on a list of in demand occupations and could be found within Australia so outside sponsorship will be non-existent. 

If you could retrain in a related occupation: Crane operator or Heavy Vehicle (mining) then you could have opportunities in the Mining and Resources industries and would increase your chances of a sponsorship. 



stonyhat said:


> Hi again. Just trying to keep my post up here  I didn't realise how long it was!
> So is there anyone out there that could shed some light on my situation (or lack of one)?


----------



## stonyhat (Feb 5, 2011)

Thankyou for replying.I was keeping optimistic but still fearing that that may well be the case. As you have said, re-training may be the way to go. Unfortunately this route isn't achievable for me at the moment but where there's a will, there's a way. I currently work as a Quality Control Manager for a large organic farm, maybe I can turn my hand to something there.
Thankyou again for your time.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

The key is to study for something that is on the SOL.

You could come over here on a student visa and get your new qualifications that way.

Dolly


----------



## stonyhat (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for replying Dolly.
Well.In under 24 hours I have found that my current occupation is on the SOL!! Its just under a different name; Primary product inspector, specialising as a fruit and vegetables inspector. I found it after I found 'Quality Assurance Manager' ( a promotion im trying to train for). When it rains, it pours. I can't believe it was right under my nose! I couldn't be happier right now.


----------

